# How are message "views" counted?



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 8, 2021)

The forum pages that list messages also show "views" for each message.  Merely as a point of curiosity, what does that number represent? Is it based on individual clicks?  Are multiple clicks on a thread during a single browser session each tallied, or is it one click per session?  If a page is refreshed, does that generate a new page?  Are spider crawls included in the count?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 9, 2021)

views i would imagine to be unique visits to the thread itself.  this includes logged in members, guests and robots yes.


----------

